# Never saw these big wheel Ariens?



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

How many years did that make these?
Ariens snow blower - RUNS GREAT


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Call me crazy but I think either you go single stage or self propelled two stage. I can't imagine trying to push that through an EOD pile of slightly frozen snow.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

those big wheeled ariens show up on CL from time to time here, craftsman has one like that also


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 13, 2016)

Just saw one of these for sale close to home, not sure if I could convince the wife to push it though so I declined.....


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> those big wheeled ariens show up on CL from time to time here, craftsman has one like that also


Thats Right! Detdr... I thought I have seen one of those in the past, it was a craftsman. You could always use the wheels on a garden cart rebuild!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Those were small 932000 series machines. And as discussed above, the wheels are not powered! 
There are only four known models, made for a few years in the mid 1980's.
Known made in 1984, 1985 and 1986. and perhaps into '87, but likely not longer than that.
three or four years.



> 932015 - ST 2+2 - 2.5 HP SNO-THRO (First listed in 1984 manuals, probably also produced for a few years after '84)
> 932016 - ST 5+2
> 932017 - ST 2+2 ELEC - ELECTRIC SNO-THRO (First listed in 1985 manual.)
> 932018 - ST 2+2 5HP DELUXE (First listed in 1986 manuals, probably also produced for a few years after '86)
> ...


from: http://gold.mylargescale.com/scottychaos/ariens/Page8.html

Scot


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have had a little experience with the craftsman model, and I will tell you that if the auger and bucket are intact, it will take off on you when you start it. So, auger propulsion is effective. And they are fairly light weight. 

That said, the picture shown leads me to believe that the bucket has been ground down. A further inspection of the augers would be needed.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

never saw one of those...? So it's a hybrid auger then?


----------

